# Shutter count on a D80



## awdSTi

How can you do a shutter count on a D80?

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SCraig

Use something that displays the full EXIF information from a photograph.  If the camera records the shutter clicks it will be embedded in it.

Exiftool by Phil Harvey is very good along with the GUI for Windows work well.  They can both be downloaded from here: ExifTool GUI


----------



## trizzo

Also the last version of Fastone Image viewer displays number of shutter releases correctly. Maybe even XnView or IrfanView can do the same.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rawshooter

.. Hello'
Here is a link to a cool site I found a while back, just upload an image from
 your D80' and they give you the shutter count*

   ---->    Camera Shutter Count

~ Don


----------



## KmH

Any EXIF reader will show the total shutter count of a Nikon if the image quality mode is set to JPEG:


----------

